# polypropylene heat socket fusion technology



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

Do people know that this pp pipe system is out in the market and price are in comparison with cpvc ,it easy to use, cost effective and the joints are 100% leak proof.

when I say 100% because they form a monolithic bond when they are heat fused.

This technology is really amazing, its fast, clean and delivers immediate results, plus does not need curing time and toxic glues.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We know ALL about it. Thanks for not posting a link I woulda removed.

How about an intro?

Pretty please with sugar on top....


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

what type of intro


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

what is your plumbing related field?

Who do you represent? Maybe you can help us:thumbsup:

years in field?

favorite color?:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Joints that don't leak are deffinant plus. It's good that some executive decided to use that as a marketing angle:laughing:


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

Matt said:


> what is your plumbing related field?
> 
> Who do you represent? Maybe you can help us:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I represent DIzayn brand,have worked with pp pipes since the 2000, this system is just amazing, its lousy joint is still good and will not leak because with the heat fusion it become monolithic between the fitting and the pipe.

the product is available in Columbia, SC


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Darugar said:


> I represent DIzayn brand,have worked with pp pipes since the 2000, this system is just amazing, its lousy joint is still good and will not leak because with the heat fusion it become monolithic between the fitting and the pipe.
> 
> the product is available in Columbia, SC



Well not to be a downer but, so. Is it code approved to use inside a house? Where will you see it use? How much are tools? Where do I get parts?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nothing is 100% leak proof....


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Nothing is 100% leak proof....


No this is! Any idiot can put it together with a small 2k investment in tools. And it probrably only takes twice as long as a uponor hand expanded.


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Nothing is 100% leak proof....


Have you seen a socket heat fusion joint, try to see a cross section, seeing is believing


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

Indie said:


> Well not to be a downer but, so. Is it code approved to use inside a house? Where will you see it use? How much are tools? Where do I get parts?


the tools is sold between 200-400 so available on e-bay, parts many pipes suppliers are already selling


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I used this stuff in a biomedical research facility for their dionized water. it ISN'T easy to put together. It's basically a hot iron that gets the pipe hot on both ends and you have to hurry up and stick it together before it cools. Also you have to make sure you don't leave it on too long or it gets soupy and ruined. It is DEFINATELY NOT leakproof. They even have a bench press sorta automated system and this isn't even 100%. 

In my opinion this stuff is JUNK.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Darugar said:


> Have you seen a socket heat fusion joint, try to see a cross section, seeing is believing


Yes I've seen various kinds of pipe fused with heat...

I'm not trying to imply you've got a bad system, but 100% leak proof is a bold statement...

ANY pipe connection is only as good as the installer, and many variables can affect the connection....

It's just when I see 100%, it makes me skeptical...maybe in a perfect world....


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Yes I've seen various kinds of pipe fused with heat...
> 
> I'm not trying to imply you've got a bad system, but 100% leak proof is a bold statement...
> 
> ...


check this cross section, after fusion its monolithic it becomes one pcs.
no room for leak.thats why I call 100% leak proof.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not having tried it, I would not go so far as to call it worthless. However, with my experience fusing gas pipe, it seems it would be tedious and not necessarily 100% leak "proof".

Over heating and under heating can result in failure if it's not right on the money. I'm sure the Dizayn product has it's perfect application, but I'm not sure what that would be.

It appears the 100% statements are based on research and marketing experience rather than field experience. If you hadn't "guaranteed" no leaks, we might have been more receptive to the announcement.

A lot of fool proof products are not plumber proof.:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Heard my old boss tell the rep announcing the new wonder pipe "polybutylene"..._"Wasn't your dad the salesman that told me Orangeburg would last forever?"_


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Darugar said:


> check this cross section, after fusion its monolithic it becomes one pcs.
> no room for leak.thats why I call 100% leak proof.


I could dry fit PVC pipe and fittings together, and cut them in a band saw as you've done, and it would look leak proof as well.

Like I said in the other post any connection done properly won't leak...
Something can be monolithic and still have a pin hole....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Send me the equipment with some materials, and I'll give it a try....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Send me the equipment with some materials, and I'll give it a try....
> 
> :thumbsup:


sorry no free gifts, if you are in Columbia, SC you can get your hands on the tools and see it for yourself.

I only say seeing is believing to convince people who don't change with time and technology.

rest of the world is using since the 1990's, unlike the pex history Europe started it in the 60's while we in USA started in the 80's.I don't know why but today pex is very much preferred


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Heard my old boss tell the rep announcing the new wonder pipe "polybutylene"..._"Wasn't your dad the salesman that told me Orangeburg would last forever?"_


sorry polybutylene is not the same as polypropylene, may want to refresh your chemistry.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I use butt and socket fusion for exterior gas...what makes you think that people here dont change with time and technology...that comment alone will cost you big....not interested in you or your product..how ya like that.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

don't take this the wrong way, but man, we hear this kinda chit from manufacturers all the time.

"Can't leak"" won't break"" better product than...." "*** gpm of hot water" "blah,blah blah"

Its fluff. I for one get turned off by claims like 100% leak proof.

Someone mentioned code approval. I didn't see an answer??????

Edit- I think you missed the point on the comment about polyB.


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

stillaround said:


> I use butt and socket fusion for exterior gas...what makes you think that people here dont change with time and technology...that comment alone will cost you big....not interested in you or your product..how ya like that.


sorry, was trying to give the facts.

check this site http://www.ppfahome.org/pex/index.html


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That was a helpful link...

Wait till some of the guys see that stuff, they'll love it......

PEX how interesting....Can it be better than copper???


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

Colgar said:


> don't take this the wrong way, but man, we hear this kinda chit from manufacturers all the time.
> 
> "Can't leak"" won't break"" better product than...." "*** gpm of hot water" "blah,blah blah"
> 
> ...


check this link and see how pp pipes system is on the move-http://www.aquathermpipe.com/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Darugar said:


> sorry polybutylene is not the same as polypropylene, may want to refresh your chemistry.


I would never dare to go toe vs. toe on technical stuff. After all, I only fix toilets for a living. My point was about lofty promises from manufacturers. When we hear such claims as you are making, it makes us wonder who will represent you in the class action 15 years from now. Hence the reference to PB.

Europe is not viewed as cutting edge by anyone except the people selling new widgets. As I recall, Slim Whitman was a hot item in Europe too. You might want to remove the “_it’s been used for decades in __Europe__”_ thoughts from your presentation. True or not, it doesn’t help.



Darugar said:


> ...when I say 100% because they form a monolithic bond when they are heat fused...


I've seen _"monolithic bonded"_ polyethylene leak on a 15.lb pressure test and I've seen _"monolithic bonded"_ high density polyethylene break apart on a sewer line if it was under stress and the joint wasn't perfect. If a human is involved in the manufacturing or installation of the product, then it will not be 100%.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Give us some technical specs, pricing, durability facts, msds data, availability and who sells it, specific tool pricing, and installation instructions and we will listen. We may not buy, but we will listen. 

Give us a sales pitch that we all know can't be true and you'll get less than a favorable response.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

now don't be pickin on daruger. he done told you it's available in columbia, sc. you ingrates. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Or suffer from ESC failure, or over heat, or fail from thermal cycling, or fail from water hammer, or mechanical abrasion/deflection, or........................



Airgap said:


> I could dry fit PVC pipe and fittings together, and cut them in a band saw as you've done, and it would look leak proof as well.
> 
> Like I said in the other post any connection done properly won't leak...
> *Something can be monolithic and still have a pin hole*....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Some folks here will like the fact that homeowners will be screwed if they try to DIY an existing system.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Darugar said:


> sorry no free gifts, if you are in Columbia, SC you can get your hands on the tools and see it for yourself.
> 
> I only say seeing is believing to convince people who don't change with time and technology.
> 
> rest of the world is using since the 1990's, unlike the pex history Europe started it in the 60's while we in USA started in the 80's.I don't know why but today pex is very much preferred


If you remember, pex did have some problems in the 80's and the only time pex is preferred (if copper and pex cost the exact same) is when there is acidic water. I am t&m and much prefer to put in copper if that's what the customer wants


----------



## Darugar (Sep 14, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> now don't be pickin on daruger. he done told you it's available in columbia, sc. you ingrates. breid.................:rockon:


Thank you, 

those wishing to see the tool, pipes and fittings. contact me in Columbia or have some friends whom you think can see the product and demo for you, contact me at 803 661 0654.

seeing is believing. Thats the best I can quote.You are the best judge.
I talk good about the product because I have used it and its very simple and easy to use, that is my opinion.with all advantages Thats what I see.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the fact that it is a green product...

Green is good...
Money is green...
Leprechauns are green...
Grass is green...
Bass are green....


----------



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

did a huge parkade for the olympic village for 2010 with the green aquatherm, also have done a few towers, using the "capillary mat" in ceiling heating.. blue stuff .. nothing like a 500 degree iron on your ladder and smelling burning plastic all day

you guys just hope you never see cap mat ever


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I like the fact that it is a green product...
> 
> Green is good...
> Money is green...
> ...


boogers are green and aliens


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> boogers are green and aliens


Thank you for the reminder...
I forgot to mention boogers and aliens... :thumbup:


----------

